

Google founders limit salaries to $1 - paulschlacter
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/google-founders-limit-salaries-to-1-while-4-other-top-execs-receive-a-combined-124-million/2013/04/24/cecc8792-ad3b-11e2-a8e6-b6e4cc7c49d1_story.html

======
joelrunyon
This is a pretty common practice for huge comapanies where executive wealth is
mostly created by company stock value.

This was pretty common with Steve Jobs -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs#Wealth>

------
thomasjames
This is, in reality, almost just mocking everyone else in that they, the
primary shareholders, do not need a salary. Never understood why we are
supposed to care about this gesture or laud people for it.

------
mikehotel
The founders have had $1 salaries for almost a decade, according to the
article. Not sure why this symbolic gesture is news now.

